# LMDC info required.



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello friends,
I wanted to know about lahore medical and dental college. What is your opinion about it? Is that a nice college? Should I consider this one? And what is the tution fees of this college for local candidate? Please let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> Hello friends,
> I wanted to know about lahore medical and dental college. What is your opinion about it? Is that a nice college? Should I consider this one? And what is the tution fees of this college for local candidate? Please let me know as soon as possible.


when i attended the seminar held by uhs on 6th august the vice chancellor of uhs said that a threat has been given to Lahore medical and dental college because they are not operating upto the requirements of PMDC.i suggest you better you apply in some better private medical college lie u can apply in Islamic International Medical College in Rawalpindi,Fauji foundation medical college Rawalpindi,Islamabad medical and dental college,Frontier medical college Abbottabad, Wah medical college and many others.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

oh I c. Thanks a lot for the reliable information. You really saved me. 
So what do you think about Wah medical college? This is now going to be my first priority. Is it a good one? Their faculty and staff, they are perfect? And fees?


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> oh I c. Thanks a lot for the reliable information. You really saved me.
> So what do you think about Wah medical college? This is now going to be my first priority. Is it a good one? Their faculty and staff, they are perfect? And fees?


your welcome  
Wah medical college is great very nice.the staff is also qualified in fact i m having its prospectus in front of me the staff is really well experienced very trained highly qualified professors and full maintained discipline.fees is approximately 4 lakh its very nice college


----------



## imahsan (Sep 13, 2011)

sandal ashraf said:


> your welcome
> Wah medical college is great very nice.the staff is also qualified in fact i m having its prospectus in front of me the staff is really well experienced very trained highly qualified professors and full maintained discipline.fees is approximately 4 lakh its very nice college


Thanks for providing detailed information ..

Can you please guide if i can apply in Wah medical college while having a Punjab domicile? Is there any such restriction ?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

imahsan said:


> Thanks for providing detailed information ..
> 
> Can you please guide if i can apply in Wah medical college while having a Punjab domicile? Is there any such restriction ?


No there is no such restriction. You can apply in Wah medical College having a Punjab domicile. I myself am applying to Wah being in Punjab. Before that, one thing that I want to know is, how is this college? How is it's reputation? Is it a good one?


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

my aggregate is 79.52, I'm soo much worried i know i cant get into any GOVT.medical college! anyone can please tell me about the fees of all thes private medical colleges per year?plus which private medical college is the best of all? and whats the reputation of FRONTIER MEDICAL COLLEGE? should i apply there as well?


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> No there is no such restriction. You can apply in Wah medical College having a Punjab domicile. I myself am applying to Wah being in Punjab. Before that, one thing that I want to know is, how is this college? How is it's reputation? Is it a good one?


dont worry wajeeh wah is a very very nice college and ur aggregate is pretty awesome u will INSHA ALLAH easily get admission in it


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

sandal ashraf said:


> dont worry wajeeh wah is a very very nice college and ur aggregate is pretty awesome u will INSHA ALLAH easily get admission in it


Thanx a lot... 
so u also getting in wah?


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> Thanx a lot...
> so u also getting in wah?


yes INSHA ALLAH i m also applying in wah.i have also applied in frontier


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

sandal ashraf said:


> yes INSHA ALLAH i m also applying in wah.i have also applied in frontier


great... so maybe we're gonna meet there... best of luck... 
so as u have the prospectus... where can I get it from? can I get it online? or I have to get it from the college? what is the price?


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> great... so maybe we're gonna meet there... best of luck...
> so as u have the prospectus... where can I get it from? can I get it online? or I have to get it from the college? what is the price?


i got it from the college from the college for rs 1000


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

sandal ashraf said:


> i got it from the college from the college for rs 1000


Ok. Thanks a lot again for the information. And best of luck.


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> Ok. Thanks a lot again for the information. And best of luck.


thanks alot and best of luck to u 2


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

hey another important thing, does wah medical college has uniform? 
and anyone's got his/her UHS entry test result card yet?


----------



## ArinySarbilah (Nov 16, 2011)

you can take admission in B.A part one only after passing inter but u cant give exam for both part 1 & 2 as a private candidate, because after inter at least u need 2 years gap to do B.A together as private candidate. 
Hope this will help you.


----------



## imahsan (Sep 13, 2011)

ArinySarbilah said:


> you can take admission in B.A part one only after passing inter but u cant give exam for both part 1 & 2 as a private candidate, because after inter at least u need 2 years gap to do B.A together as private candidate.
> Hope this will help you.


Thanks for sharing this shit Mr. whatever! :happy:


----------

